# OS X in einer VM



## Argead (4. Dezember 2009)

In der neuen Version von Virtualbox (3.1) ist ja die Option "EFI emulieren" enthalten. Da auch ein MAC im Haus ist, hätte ich eine 10.6 OS X DVD rumliegen. 
Da stellt sich mir ja die Frage ob ich nennenswerte Chancen hätte OS X in einer VM zu installieren (ich habe ein AMD Sys ^^).

Glaubt ihr dass es funktionieren könnte?


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich bezweifle das es funktioniert, sonst hätten schon jede Menge andere MacOSX drauf


----------



## Argead (4. Dezember 2009)

Die Funktion ist ja erst seit 3.1 integriert und das ist seit 4Tagen draußen.


----------



## midnight (5. Dezember 2009)

Naja probiers doch einfach mal aus  Wenn du eine DVD hast ist das ja kein Problem.

so far


----------



## Argead (6. Dezember 2009)

Nun ja es funktioniert nicht. (Boot from EFI DVD failed)
 Entweder liegt es daran das das EFI on Virtualbox noch ned so klappt, oder aber es funktioniert auch virtuell nicht auf AMD-Cpus.


----------



## bingo88 (10. Dezember 2009)

Die CPUID wird von der VM übernommen, OS X sieht also, welche CPU du hast...


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe schon davon gehört, dass MacOS auch mit AMD-CPUs läuft. Weiß aber nicht, ob da eventuell was modifiziert werden muss. (AMD CPU sind ja kompatibel zum i386. Und moderne Intel-CPU basieren wiederum sogar auf dem AMD64-Befehlssatz.)


----------



## Argead (10. Dezember 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon davon gehört, dass MacOS auch mit AMD-CPUs läuft. Weiß aber nicht, ob da eventuell was modifiziert werden muss. (AMD CPU sind ja kompatibel zum i386. Und moderne Intel-CPU basieren wiederum sogar auf dem AMD64-Befehlssatz.)



Ja da gibt es glaube ich sogar irgendwo eine Anleitung für, die aber leider seehr lang und kompliziert ist :/. Ich glaube dabei muss man auch was patchen bzw. hacken. EDIT: http://www.ihackintosh.com/2009/09/install-snow-leopard-106-on-amd-pc-hackintosh/

Wenn die CPUID übernommen wird erklärt das ja warums nicht funktioniert.


----------



## bingo88 (10. Dezember 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon davon gehört, dass MacOS auch mit AMD-CPUs läuft. Weiß aber nicht, ob da eventuell was modifiziert werden muss. (AMD CPU sind ja kompatibel zum i386. Und moderne Intel-CPU basieren wiederum sogar auf dem AMD64-Befehlssatz.)


Das nützt aber alles nix, denn:

```
; Achtung, Assembler^^
mov eax, 0
cpuid
```
liefert bei Intel "GenuineIntel" und bei AMD "AuthenticAMD". Außerdem kann
man mit anderen EAX-Werten das CPU Modell erfragen - und das ist alles fest
in der CPU kodiert. Da müsste man dann schon einiges in der VM-Struktur verändern...


----------

